
Dell XPS 13 2020 review: a fantastic but flawed laptop - onyva
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/09/dell-xps-13-2020-review-a-fantastic-but-flawed-laptop
======
edelsohn
Dell XPS are beautiful, but not robust. Many battery problems that Dell
refuses to fix.

A battery should not bloat and warp the entire device immediately after the
warranty expires.

------
llampx
Yet another Dell laptop with Killer Wi-Fi issues. When will they learn?

